# Audi Driver Awards - Last Minute Voting...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello everyone.

It's that time of year again when you have the chance to vote for your favourite Audi related Club, Tuners and Dealers in the Audi Driver Awards.

http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

Click the Audi Driver Awards 2008 link on the right hand side to fill out your voting form to select things like the best Audi Club, Best Audi Club Event, and Best Audi Communications, amoungst others.

Voting is closing this monday - 1st September, so you really need to get your votes in now!

Nick


----------

